# رسومات مستشفى على الأوتوكاد



## frists2003 (15 مايو 2009)

تنياتي الأفاده للجميع وخاصة الأخ الدي طلب الرسومات
المهندس الليبي


----------



## نهر سلام (15 مايو 2009)

شكراااا لك ولكن ارجو منك وضع المساقط الأفقية للمستشفى للأستفادة


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم مشروع رائع و ياريت يوجد مسقط افقي للمشروع للمشروع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الشاعر (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا صديق ولكن اريد رسومات جاهزة لجميج الاشكال 2 d


----------



## idris (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكور


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## almass (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوور اخي وياريت ترفق المساقط المعمارية


----------



## margo (26 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع لكن ياريت المسقط الافقى


----------



## archidct (26 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## صانع الابتسامة (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك ربي كل خير ...


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## odwan (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## hgwkuhkd5 (3 يناير 2013)

اذا ممكن رسومات لمعدات طبية


----------



## المهندس999999 (5 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/ محمد سيد محمد (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## ican3dmax (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## ramim2010 (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## ferfesh2003 (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا.. ولكن هل يمكن اضافه المساقط الافقيه


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

انا برضه مع الاخوه ياااااااااريت المساقط ومشكور اخي على مجهودك


----------



## 1991-eng-shaima (18 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## agent0071001 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## جوجة دانية (14 مايو 2015)

عاشت الايادي الكريمة


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (4 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أحمد هنون (7 أغسطس 2015)

مشروع رائع


----------

